# EMT School/Classes in CA, bay area/norcal area



## JMFL (Jan 15, 2010)

Hey guys, i currently live in the Bay area of CA, in the 707.  Im trying to get into some of the EMT classes at the local community colleges, but they fill up SO quick!!  I am going to try to get added to the classes next week, but if that fails i was wondering if anyone knew of trade schools etc besides community colleges in the area that will be beneficial, and not cost an arm and a leg to get into? I am willing to drive an hour our to get there.   Thanks for the help ive been surfing this site for a few months now.


-JMFL


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2010)

This is a list of all EMT/EMT-II/Paramedic/MICN training programs in all of California. Don't let the title fool you when you open the page.

http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/EMT-I_II_P_MICN_Approved_Trng_Pgms.htm

It's organized by county, so you might have to do a bit of scrolling up, down, and around to find the county you're looking for and the description of the programs.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 16, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> This is a list of all EMT/EMT-II/Paramedic/MICN training programs in all of California. Don't let the title fool you when you open the page.
> 
> http://www.emsa.ca.gov/personnel/files/emt/EMT-I_II_P_MICN_Approved_Trng_Pgms.htm
> 
> It's organized by county, so you might have to do a bit of scrolling up, down, and around to find the county you're looking for and the description of the programs.


 
I don't see any of the private EMT mills on there like Fast Response and SF Paramedic Association PDQ EMT program on the list.


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> I don't see any of the private EMT mills on there like Fast Response and SF Paramedic Association PDQ EMT program on the list.


That list is a few months old. When I went to the SFPA's website, they listed courses for this spring. I do not know when the SFPA got their program approved, but... apparently they're teaching also in Berkley and Fremont, with some ROP Programs there. 

For those programs not listed at that link, be very careful and make sure that they do have approval letters... and verify those!

That would include the SFPA, even though they're a non-profit business.


----------



## VentMedic (Jan 16, 2010)

Akulahawk said:


> That list is a few months old. When I went to the SFPA's website, they listed courses for this spring. I do not know when the SFPA got their program approved, but... apparently they're teaching also in Berkley and Fremont, with some ROP Programs there.
> 
> For those programs not listed at that link, be very careful and make sure that they do have approval letters... and verify those!
> 
> That would include the SFPA, even though they're a non-profit business.


 
This list looks like it just includes Paramedic programs which are the only ones requiring accreditation from CoAEMSP in CA.   

SFPA and Fast Response have both been teaching the EMT for awhile.


----------



## Angel (Jan 16, 2010)

707 where? theres a school in i think suisun that you can do for a little over $1000
and you can finish in as little as 2 weeks


----------



## Akulahawk (Jan 16, 2010)

VentMedic said:


> This list looks like it just includes Paramedic programs which are the *only ones requiring accreditation from CoAEMSP* in CA.
> 
> SFPA and Fast Response have both been teaching the EMT for awhile.


Vent, that very well could be. Still, it would behoove one to check with each County EMS Agency for _their _list of approved programs.


----------



## JMFL (Jan 19, 2010)

I currently live in Fairfield, did you go to one here in the area?


----------



## LeoLi4 (Jan 19, 2010)

california EMS academy.  Cost $1300 and the program is about two and a half month.  I like the program and I pass the the NREMT on the first try.  They locate in Redwood city, so it maybe a little far for you?

www.caems-academy.com


----------



## ChrisFreeman1 (Jan 21, 2010)

Im doing mine at Sacramento ROP. If you live near Sacramento, I would go that route, its free (save books and other stuff) pretty cool so far.


----------



## AnthonyTheEmt (Jan 26, 2010)

If you dont mind making the commute, CSM (College of San Mateo) has a great program. The lady who teaches it is 20 year medic from AMR. It is a one semester class, but its well worth it. You will be well prepared for the National Registry.


----------

